# GBAtemp City



## Railgun (Jan 2, 2008)

Help to improve the little GBAtemp Town, to become a big City!
*Every Day* you visit the links below, the City grow up!





























*arctic_flame has done a nice little program to check the city status!
click here to download it*

*gray buttons:* These links are not available yet. We need more Population for this^^


_if you want to boost our city a bit faster, use a proxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



here is a list with good web proxy: http://proxy.org/cgi_proxies.shtml
(dont forget to uncheck "remove scripts")_


And if you have some free space in your sig, pleace link to this Thread  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



now, lets click to improve our City!

maybe someone wants to use it, instead of a link:





btw: post something, to push this thread a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Sinkhead Edit:* I made 'Industry' clickable, but I don't know where the image is, so I had to put it in brackets next to it...
*Railgun Edit:* i uploaded the new Image, ty Sinkhead!
*Railgun Edit2:* we can now improve our Transport Network! (just use it if Transport below 100%)
*Railgun Edit3:* now, we can improve our Security just do it, if the criminality goes up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Railgun Edit4:* theres now a City Status Bar, so u can check it, bevor u click, what we need. Its just a xml, but its simple to read!
*Railgun Edit5:* now we can improve the Environment!
*Railgun Edit6:* new city status prog by arcitc_flame!
*Railgun Edit7:* the last option is available, Business! btw 1k pop!


----------



## Law (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm going to put it in my signature, just for lulz (and the fact that it's empty at the moment).

One thing though, why is GBAtemp City located in France?


----------



## Railgun (Jan 2, 2008)

the gbatemp.net domain is registered to a French Person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thats why^^

Hope this City grow up fast!


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 2, 2008)

That French person is aka Costello.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 2, 2008)

I added to it (and put it in my sig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Satangel (Jan 2, 2008)

I clicked on it, I really hope to get this city to the top


----------



## Chotaz (Jan 2, 2008)

clicky, would be awsome if more poeple clicked :\
cmon guys 100+ views in the thread and only 28 pop.?


----------



## arctic_flame (Jan 2, 2008)

Sigged.


----------



## mat88 (Jan 2, 2008)

we can now have some industry!


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 2, 2008)

Lol, GBAtemp city is very small compared to the number of members here


----------



## Skye07 (Jan 2, 2008)

Clicked on it


----------



## Jax (Jan 2, 2008)

Sigged as well. Let's make a huge city so we can nuke it!


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 2, 2008)

MOAR INDUSTRY PLZ KTHXBAI


----------



## Railgun (Jan 2, 2008)

i updated the first post!
we need more Industry, we have a 17% unemployment rate^^


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Jan 2, 2008)

So you click... and then what?


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice idea.
I hope it expands more!


----------



## Railgun (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> So you click... and then what?



with every click, the city grows up.
with more population we got more options (like industry and so on)
we have to satisfies our people or they leave the city....


----------



## Mars (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice idea, I just added a link in my sig. With all the members here, we can make this city enormous.


----------



## Skye07 (Jan 2, 2008)

Why don't put a short message in the user submitted news or have a mod announce it on the front page, that would boost our city with 100 ranks or so


----------



## Railgun (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Skye07 @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> Why don't put a short message in the user submitted news or have a mod announce it on the front page, that would boost our city with 100 ranks or so



this would be nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i posted it already in the shoutbox.
but i dont want to make multiple threads, thats not allowed.

Edit: We can now improve our *Transport Network*


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 2, 2008)

It's not really front-page worthy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But I'll it sticky to help!


----------



## Skye07 (Jan 2, 2008)

Aww that's too bad, but thanks for the sticky


----------



## arctic_flame (Jan 2, 2008)

Let's play like Gamefaqs and bump a sticky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In all seriousness, this is growing faster than I thought it would. GBATemp is bigger than Lyon


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 2, 2008)

WOOT, FRONT PAGE MATERIAL!!!


----------



## Skye07 (Jan 2, 2008)

Let's try and have this on the front page as soon as GBAtemp City surpasses rank #100


----------



## mat88 (Jan 3, 2008)

we need more industry! Our citizen don't have work


----------



## kellyan95 (Jan 3, 2008)

I used some proxies, did 3 pop and 3 ind.


----------



## Nero (Jan 3, 2008)

I did 1 pop.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## Railgun (Jan 3, 2008)

if you want to boost our city a bit faster, use a proxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



here is a list with good web proxy: http://proxy.org/cgi_proxies.shtml
(dont forget to uncheck "remove scripts")

Edit: we need some industry


----------



## Skye07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Clicked industry


----------



## arctic_flame (Jan 3, 2008)

Come on, we're nearly bigger than Paris!


----------



## OSW (Jan 3, 2008)

edit: make that 5 times each category.

just resetting my ip each time (dynamic ip is useful for something) rather than usingsnnoying proxies.


----------



## Skye07 (Jan 3, 2008)

We got unemployment at the moment, go build some industry folks!


----------



## Gus122000 (Jan 3, 2008)

There i helped improve everything, enjoy


----------



## Mortenga (Jan 3, 2008)

"One action per person and day"

So no, you didn't.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2008)

This is a nice idea! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*edit:* Added the link to my sig.


----------



## Skye07 (Jan 3, 2008)

How do you make colored links in a sig? I can't get it work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's the BB code?

I always thought it was


```
[color=green]text[/color]
```
 but it seems that it doesn't work, or at least not that way with a URL...


----------



## Tylon (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Skye07 @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> How do you make colored links in a sig? I can't get it work
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope this helped.

EDIT: Btw, I added a link in my sig too.


----------



## mat88 (Jan 4, 2008)

I just added 4 citizen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but they need a new factory to work


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 4, 2008)

WE MUST CONSTRUCT ADDITIONAL PYLONS


----------



## kellyan95 (Jan 4, 2008)

Haha, the site isn't working. Too many connections. I guess a pokemon city must have just been built.


----------



## Legend (Jan 4, 2008)

What if the city has a zombie breakout?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!


----------



## kellyan95 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## asuri (Jan 4, 2008)

we're ten people away from a town named brest
ten only !!! imagine how long itll take to get past the 100th mark


----------



## Grimalkin (Jan 4, 2008)

Heh, this is cool, I'm gonna add this to my sig.


----------



## kellyan95 (Jan 4, 2008)

The population of the cities increases exponentially. We are never getting into the top 10.


----------



## mat88 (Jan 4, 2008)

with my 3 click today we just reach 300 population  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



we can now improve the security of the city


----------



## Railgun (Jan 4, 2008)

thx mat88! and thx to all other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ok, now we have to look at our criminality too!


----------



## arctic_flame (Jan 4, 2008)

When do we get a skyscraper?


----------



## iritegood (Jan 5, 2008)

Yay. I just lowered unemployment to 0% and raised transportation to 100%


----------



## BakuFunn (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> WE MUST CONSTRUCT ADDITIONAL PYLONS


quoting my game, eh? I added the thing to my sig. Dont improve security, or the cops will catch the pirates in our city!


----------



## kellyan95 (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(BakuFunn @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jan 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > WE MUST CONSTRUCT ADDITIONAL PYLONS
> ...



Try clicking your links. They don't work.


----------



## BakuFunn (Jan 5, 2008)

Yea, I noticed. Thanks, I fixed them.
( i put www.gbatemp.myminicity by accident)


----------



## Skye07 (Jan 5, 2008)

We need industry, 7% unemployment =/


----------



## Railgun (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Skye07 @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> We need industry, 7% unemployment =/



yup, and more transport network 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its at 92%

*somebody know a web xml reader or something? -> http://gbatemp.myminicity.com/xml
so we can check bevore clicking, what we need.*


----------



## Law (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(Railgun @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Skye07 @ Jan 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > We need industry, 7% unemployment =/
> ...



Yeah, we should all take a look at that before clicking one of them, for example sombody click Security when it wasn't needed, and we had 4 transport clicks when we only needed 1.

Even if you open that link in a normal web browser, it's not hard to understand.

[gbatemp.myminicity.com GBAtemp france 223 (rank) 421 (population) 93900 (funds) 0 (Unemployment) 100 (Transport) 0 (Criminality) 0 (Pollution)] 1 0

I don't really know what those last two numbers are though.

We really should try getting the population as high as possible before concentrating on other things.


----------



## Railgun (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(Law @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Railgun @ Jan 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Skye07 @ Jan 5 2008 said:
> ...



In the "original" Version (myVille) you can drop some bombs at other citys. its called antiville. thats should be the "nuke number"
i hope they will do it for the international version as well.
but i dont know what signatures are...


----------



## Skye07 (Jan 6, 2008)

What's the newnuke 1 thing? I thought you said nukes aren't in the mycity thing?


----------



## Railgun (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(Skye07 @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> What's the newnuke 1 thing? I thought you said nukes aren't in the mycity thing?



in the original (not internationel) version of myminicity (miniville) you can bomb other with a system called antiville. this feature isnt available yet :/
i dont know why its listet on the xml site....
maybe they include this feature in the future 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Antiville (babelsfish)


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 6, 2008)

I click everyday. But it's going to take sometime to reach a higher rank


----------



## mat88 (Jan 6, 2008)

500  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




we need to improve environnement also now


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 6, 2008)

Yep, time for the environment!


----------



## Railgun (Jan 6, 2008)

ok, i edited the first post, now lets go to 600


----------



## Skye07 (Jan 6, 2008)

I guess you need to build a park when there is pollution?


----------



## Railgun (Jan 6, 2008)

yup. if the pollution goes up, we have to build some parks


----------



## arctic_flame (Jan 6, 2008)

Bleh, I can't keep up


----------



## Banger (Jan 7, 2008)

Population 566. I gave 2 pop.


----------



## BakuFunn (Jan 7, 2008)

i click pop everyday.. dont click security, or else they will catch the pirates and release groups! Wait, wheres the local gamestop?


----------



## Banger (Jan 8, 2008)

Everything now is running perfectly in the city. Hopefully it stays like that


----------



## mat88 (Jan 8, 2008)

we need a lot of pop to reach the next city (like 50) and the one after is an other 50 (so 100 pop now)


----------



## Railgun (Jan 8, 2008)

yeah, were so much tempers, but we just have ~100 pop each day...
i hope some more ppl will find this thread and help us to rise the City^^


----------



## dice (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't post here but I click whenever I see the tread, the more people post here the more it will be noticed


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 10, 2008)

i can has transportation?


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 10, 2008)

We need more industry, security and transport. One of each please


----------



## Skye07 (Jan 10, 2008)

Did security today


----------



## Railgun (Jan 10, 2008)

and we need some more pop, we lost 1 rank since yesterday :/


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 11, 2008)

PROXY'S FTW!!!!


----------



## Skye07 (Jan 11, 2008)

Lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm too lazy to check how proxies work.. I just do one click a day


----------



## Railgun (Jan 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Skye07 @ Jan 11 2008 said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



go to http://proxy.org/cgi_proxies.shtml
copy paste a link into the box on the left side.
click GO.
a new window open up.
uncheck "remove java script" (or something like this)
click go, browse what ever.
done


----------



## Banger (Jan 11, 2008)

If I could get a long list of proxies I could probably bump things up a bit.


----------



## Skye07 (Jan 12, 2008)

Okay, I'm gonna have some fun with the proxies now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Didn't know it that easy ^^


----------



## kiwibonga (Jan 13, 2008)

But if everyone uses the same proxies, it won't amount to much


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 13, 2008)

we need more pies!!!


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jan 13, 2008)

We need more factories


----------



## greyhound (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Jan 13 2008 said:


> we need more pies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




then we shall make pie factories


----------



## imgod22222 (Jan 13, 2008)

And in the GBAtemp city, i was thinking of co-owning some pie factory businesses with greyhound as soon as we get a high enough pop.


----------



## arctic_flame (Jan 13, 2008)

Seeing as there's a big GBAtemp city following now, and there's also a lot of "We need more x," I threw together a GBAtemp city status watcher. Basically, the program sits in your tray, and alerts you (non-obtrusively) when GBAtemp city needs help!

Here it is: http://downloadmirror.googlepages.com/GBAt...itynotifier.exe
Download it now! and put it in your startup folder or something!


----------



## Law (Jan 13, 2008)

Is that... Is that a _Police Station_?

We must burn it!


----------



## mat88 (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE(arctic_flame @ Jan 13 2008 said:


> Seeing as there's a big GBAtemp city following now, and there's also a lot of "We need more x," I threw together a GBAtemp city status watcher. Basically, the program sits in your tray, and alerts you (non-obtrusively) when GBAtemp city needs help!
> 
> Here it is: http://downloadmirror.googlepages.com/GBAt...itynotifier.exe
> Download it now! and put it in your startup folder or something!



that's cool!!! I would like to make a program that open with all proxy just with one click the page so we have like lot of pop each dday


----------



## bobrules (Jan 14, 2008)

awsome, I will help


----------



## mat88 (Jan 14, 2008)

we lost a pop today (we need more factory)


----------



## arctic_flame (Jan 15, 2008)

Come on, people. Just 1 click per day per person on GBAtemp and we'd be laughing. Use the xml feed (or my program, heh) to find out what to click.

For the first time ever, my program reports "All is Well!"

Great job, keep it that way


----------



## Railgun (Jan 16, 2008)

yup, keep it up guys! were rank 213 now.
We need more clicks^^


----------



## mat88 (Jan 17, 2008)

don't Click on pop now!! we need lot of everything or pop gonna go away of our nice city


----------



## Railgun (Jan 17, 2008)

its ok, all is at 0% except transport (100%).
now lets go up to 1k pop today!


----------



## mat88 (Jan 18, 2008)

click for the 1k!!!

I just noticed that we have 1 flower!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1k pop


----------



## Railgun (Jan 18, 2008)

Business is available now!
But i dont know what it does


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 19, 2008)

QUOTE(Railgun @ Jan 18 2008 said:


> Business is available now!
> But i dont know what it does


It didn't seem to decrease the unemployment... Hmm...


----------



## Law (Jan 19, 2008)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jan 19 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Railgun @ Jan 18 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Business is available now!
> ...



Maybe it makes more buildings appear? /guess

Also, the Police Station has mysteriously moved, probably due to the fact I burned the last one down.


----------



## arctic_flame (Jan 20, 2008)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jan 19 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Railgun @ Jan 18 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Business is available now!
> ...



Revenues.


----------



## mat88 (Jan 21, 2008)

We need 20 more pop to raise a lvl


----------



## superrob (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol there is a Police station next to 5 farms. Lol are they using to much fertilizers or something lol


----------



## Osaka (Jan 23, 2008)

Is there a way to attack the city? ¦3


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 23, 2008)

We need more help with security and employment etc!


----------



## superrob (Jan 23, 2008)

I did just help with 4 Factories, 2 Popurlation and one Envoirment


----------



## BakuFunn (Jan 24, 2008)

barely people are clicking. cmon people, we have 10000+ members. Even if half of them are abandoned the site, we still have tons! Then we will be #1 in no time!


----------



## mat88 (Jan 24, 2008)

too many members clicked in the same time


```
mysql.c(438) : Failed to connect to mysql server : Too many connections
```


----------



## BakuFunn (Jan 24, 2008)

Is the site down for now? Crap, i just spread the links to my peeps too.


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(BakuFunn @ Jan 23 2008 said:


> Is the site down for now? Crap, i just spread the links to my peeps too.



Works for me >.


----------



## mat88 (Jan 25, 2008)

we need clicks


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 25, 2008)

Clicky clicky clicky!

We need some more parks and security.


----------



## Skye07 (Jan 27, 2008)

Wonder if we'll get into the top 200 anytime soon, we keep jumping back and forth :/


----------



## tjas (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jan 23 2008 said:


> We need more help with security and employment etc!


Affirmative!


----------



## Skye07 (Jan 28, 2008)

C'mon guys we need alot of enviroment and transport :/


----------



## Railgun (Jan 28, 2008)

the city looks relay bad today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1% unemployment, 97% transport, 2% crime and 5%! pollution.


----------



## mat88 (Jan 29, 2008)

the city is looking bad and we lost position ...


----------



## superrob (Jan 29, 2008)

The City looks fine?
We just need more clicks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT* POST NUMBER 1000


----------



## Skye07 (Jan 30, 2008)

C'mon guys, the city has been quite bad for a few days now :/


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah guys, please help


----------



## mat88 (Feb 1, 2008)

Click on anything!!
Not pop if the city isn't 100% good ...


----------



## Skye07 (Feb 2, 2008)

seems like no one cares about the city anymore :/ we got pretty bad stats for a few days already..


----------



## mat88 (Feb 4, 2008)

wow, we lost like 4 position today :x


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(mat88 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> wow, we lost like 4 position today :x


And more now


----------



## mat88 (Feb 5, 2008)

the city is clear (no problem!) add lot of Pop now


----------



## Skye07 (Feb 5, 2008)

Cool thanks, I was about to use some proxys to fix the problems myself, guess I'll have some fun adding pop now


----------



## Spikey (Feb 8, 2008)

I fixed all problems. Crime was at 1%, Pollution at 3% and trans was at 99%. After I fixed all those I raised population by 5. Then I fixed crime and transportation again. Then I opened a bunch of shops. That's is for now methinks.


----------



## greyhound (Feb 8, 2008)

it's surprising how long it takes to fix everything and give it a little boost. Especially when the proxy goes erm no, i don't do javascript


----------



## Spikey (Feb 8, 2008)

I just increased population by 11, security by 4, business by 2, environment by 3, industry by 2, and transportation by 3. Right now, all is well.


----------



## mat88 (Feb 16, 2008)

The city is loosing ranking ...


----------



## Skye07 (Mar 15, 2008)

I think everyone left GBAtemp city


----------



## Dylan (Mar 16, 2008)

Really good idea lol.






but seriously... http://blackouthc.myminicity.com/


----------



## 0xyG3N (May 25, 2008)

Yea i totally forgot about the city im gonna return i think


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Aug 26, 2008)

what city....





























no I'm joking
I click on population


----------



## Raestloz (Aug 30, 2008)

just improved transport network


----------



## 13375p34k3r (Sep 14, 2008)

It seems that alot of people are leaving because of pollution. So thats why I clicked Environment, its really quite ironic cause it matches the current situation in the real world.


----------



## Vapourstreak (Sep 27, 2008)

LOL i jsut noticed there was a skyscraper next to a farm in the middle of the country : )

EDIT: OHMYGOD i just noticed how old this thread was.  srysrysry


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 8, 2008)

Nobody here anymore? :\


----------



## Raika (Nov 8, 2008)

Im still here.


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 8, 2008)

How come our beloved city fall to rank 301? I thought 3 months ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's like 5???


----------



## Cablephish (Dec 20, 2008)

If there's anything I could say we need to improve...

Agricultural sectors, we need more farm produce!


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow it all looks so good I would suggest keeping the skycrapers slightly close to each other by closer I don't mean one on each block but at least not in the countryside. And I would say it seems cooler if it's possible to have mountains or a bit more hills next to each other?


----------



## AishunBao (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow, it's been a year and people still add to the city...


----------



## david432111 (Jan 22, 2009)

I just added five clicks to the environment, I love proxies.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Mar 20, 2009)

lol
awesome


----------



## zeromac (Apr 2, 2009)

lol thats cool i seen a different city like that before somewhere else lol 
VOTE 1 FOR GBATEMP CITY
_*snip_


----------



## Acenima (Apr 10, 2009)

I raised the population for better economy


----------



## Davess (Jul 3, 2009)

how do you play?!?


----------



## Fatboy12345236 (Jul 7, 2009)

Well... Looks like a fire tore the city apart!


----------



## UnFallen (Jul 12, 2009)

Ahhhh here come godzilla


----------



## dudenator (Jul 28, 2009)

I like the city, even though the giant sewer rats infested with aids and mono come out mid-day to feast on children...


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 5, 2009)

;_; How does one go about playing this viddeo gam? All I know how to do is zoom around the map and write in the news article..


----------



## fristi (Jan 9, 2010)

BAMP lol gbatemp city is abondoned


----------

